

Ask HN: What to do with archived social media data? - cgurnik

I have been using the Twitter API for sometime now for a project, and have a large amount of archived data (roughly 10 million users). All of this information is publicly available through the Twitter API, so I don't have any private information. I whipped up a super simple (and ugly) website (shameless plug: http://www.tweetheap.com) to display this data, but it seems like a waste as there are already websites that do this, such as Twitaholic and Twitter Counter.<p>This brings me to two questions:<p>1) Does archived social media data have any value in itself, or is it the application which determines the value of the data?<p>2) What are some possible uses for archived social media information?
======
bootload
_"... Does archived social media data have any value in itself, or is it the
application which determines the value of the data? ..."_

No, yes.

 _"... What are some possible uses for archived social media information?
..."_

What problem does this solve for you?

ps: I like being able to get _"Top 1000100 Tweeters based on Followers"_ by
selecting ~ <http://www.tweetheap.com/followers/10000>

------
evanjacobs
How far back does your data go? Twitter's API doesn't really allow for
historical searching so there may be value to someone who wants to, for
example, compare trends over time.

